# Fake Sand/Substrate For Bare Bottom Tanks



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thought I would share this DIY that I have done.

This is not my original idea, I did get it from another forum, from someone who found the link. But I did think I would give it a try b/c I thought it was a neat idea and I wanted a BB for my pleco breeding tank.

It's a spray on, textured paint, in a can and its put on the *outside *of a tank on the bottom, but its to give the look of substrate without the hassle. I did use a clear coat of spray paint to seal it. Its still a Krylon paint. I did allow the textured spray paint dry for 24 hours before using the clear seal coat. There are quite a few colours to choose from, this is just one I chose.

Overall I am very pleased with it, and I didn't find it hard to do. I don't have a color for the back of the tank, just haven't decided or got around to doing it, but probably just use what I have had home - black. Its a 29gallon tank!

Anyway here goes.

*Empty Tank turned over*










* Then I taped all the black rim on the bottom, so that the tank doesn't stick to any surface you might put it on b/c of the spray paint. *










* Next step - mask the tank with paper to avoid spray paint going everywhere! *










*This is what I used as spray paint its a textured spay paint *










*First coat *










*Final Coat*










*Turned over tank - this is the bottom outside. Notice no paint is on the bottom trim of tank. *










* Right side up - with flash looking into tank *










*Close up - with flash *


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good Kim, is same thing as painting the back, and yes there are different colors to choose from, great idea


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job it looks good. I tried it on my acrylic tank but it didn't work out .


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great, you did a good job.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Interesting! Please post pics when it's up and running? I think that's going to be nicer than just bare.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Looks good Kim, is same thing as painting the back, and yes there are different colors to choose from, great idea


Thanks Claudia, it is like just painting the back.



bonsai dave said:


> Great job it looks good. I tried it on my acrylic tank but it didn't work out .


Thank you. It didn't work Dave b/c???? paint didn't stick?



April said:


> Looks great, you did a good job.


Thank you April!!!!!



Keri said:


> Interesting! Please post pics when it's up and running? I think that's going to be nicer than just bare.


Yes I will post pics when I have the wood and filters in there as well as the pleco's and of course the back done as well, just deciding on a colour for that.


----------

